# Reiher



## Jens (11. Feb. 2006)

Hallo

Ich bin neu bei euch, habe schon öfter reingeschaut.
Der anfangt von  mein Teichbau liegt jetzt schon 
6 Jahre zurück. Hatte schon öfter  ärger mit Katzen.
Das Sie mir die Teichrand zerfetzten oder am heiligten 
Tag Fische aus den Teich geholt haben. Die gleichen
Probleme haben die Nachbarn auch. Seit den Sommer
sind meine Fische  scheu  geworden , ich hatte wieder
die Katzen in verdach . (Mann kennt  die Katzen und ihre
Besitzer     ) Jetzt im Winter ist auf einmal der __ Reiher da,
am hellen Tag kommt er angeflogen und landet ganz
Selenruch am Teich.   

Habe jetzt bei eBay ein Reiherschreck entdeck ,
funktioniert  so wie ein Weidezaun mit Strom.

Ist das die ideal Lösung . Für beide Probleme. 

 Gruß Jens


----------



## Thorsten (11. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Jens!

Willkommen bei uns im Club.

Ob das die ideale Lösung ist, lässt sich schwer beantworten.

Ein __ Reiher muss nicht zwangsläufig neben den Teich landen,
er landet auch direkt mal in den Teich (flachwasser Zone)ganz wie es ihn gerade beliebt. 

Aber im _Normalfall_ sollte das schon etwas nützen, besonders im Bezug auf Katzen. 

Mal sehen, vieleicht meldet sich noch jemand der sowas besitzt.


----------



## Armin501 (11. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Jens,
sei mir gegrüßt, die Probleme die du hast,
haben andere auch.Deshalb darf man sich die Freude am Teich
nicht nehmen lassen.Also heißt die Devise -durchhalten-

Ich habe leider keine Erfahrungen mit dem Reiherschreck.
Da müssen wir mal abwarten, wer uns etwas berichten kann.

Ich hoffe du hast mit dem Reiherschreck dann Ruhe.
Ich denke, wenn man das Ding einsetzt, sollte man es ständig in Betrieb haben, damit die unangenehmen Erlebnisse öfters auftreten.
Also nicht zu früh aufgeben!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Frank (11. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Jens,

auch von mir *willkommen im Forum.*

Den __ Reiher kannst du evtl. auch mit Angelschnüren, die du um den Teich und zumindest noch über die Flachwasserzone spannst, in den Griff bekommen. 
Das sieht zwar nicht gerade erquickend aus, aber zumindest hilft es, weil er nicht mehr drübersteigen mag. 
Gegen die Katzen dürfte das aber wohl eher nichts bewirken.   

Vielleicht können sich ja ein paar User melden, die schon Erfahrung mit sowas haben...


----------



## Dieter (11. Feb. 2006)

Moin moin,

....jawoll, ich kann da was zu sagen....ich hatte vor einigen Jahren auch Angelschnüre über und um den Teich gespannt, erst flach.....half nix, dann in etwa 40cm bis 50 cm höhe, auch das war vergebens, auch da steckte er den Hals durch und ich bekam keine Ruhe vor den Reihern.....erst seit ich das Reiherabwehrnetz habe ist Ruhe am Teich von den Biestern.

viele Grüße

Dieter


----------



## Jens (11. Feb. 2006)

hallo Dieter

 Was ist ein Reiheragwehrnetz

 viele Grüße Jens


----------



## AndreA (12. Feb. 2006)

Hai Jens, 

sieh Dir doch mal diesen Link an:

http://www.der-teich.de/index_754.htm

Wie wir Dieter mal besucht hatten, war ich sehr beeindruckt, denn vom Reiherabwehrnetz sah man wirklich nichts.  Wir haben inzwischen auch so ein Reihherabwehrnetz!

Liebe Grüße
AndreA


----------



## alfsee (12. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Frank !!
Ich grüsse dich

Ich muss Frank recht geben, Ich habe mit den Angelschnüren auch die besten Erfolge gehabt. Die haben den Vorteil, der Teich wird durch die kaum sichtbaren Schnüre nicht verschandelt.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Frank (12. Feb. 2006)

Moin moin,

@ Andrea,

 also, das seh ich ein, das da kein __ Reiher mehr eine Chance hat. 
Und erfüllt auch gleichzeitig noch den Zweck des Weinanbau's.    
Also mal im ernst. Bevor ich mir das Ding in den Garten werkel, müssen aber alle anderen Maßnahmen wirklich versagt haben. 
Finde *ich* wirklich ned schön.

@ Dieter,

bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, alle anderen Fotos, auf denen das Netz nicht zu sehen ist, sind super :!:  :!: 

@ Norbert,

danke, wir Nachbarn müssen doch zusammenhalten.    

@ Jens,

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mit den Angelschnüren anfangen, wenn das nichts nützt, einen Reiherschreck usw.. 
Also erstmal mit der günstigsten Methode beginnen und dann weiter hocharbeiten, bis der Reiher wirklich aufgibt.


----------



## Koifan (12. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Ihr Teichfans
Also ich mussja auch sagen bevor ich mir soein unnikumm über meinen Teich machen würde müsten 100erte von Reihern meinen Teich bevölker. Ist nicht bös gemeint. Aber Spass bei seite. Ich habe auch __ Reiher bei uns und er hat mir vor 4Jahren meinenreinen Goldfischteich mit teils schon 35cm grossen Fischen leergemacht,innerhalb von 3Tagen. Obwohl ich alles gespannt hatte von Angelschnur bis bunte Drähte und auch einen Stromzaun,hatt alles nichts geholfen. Jetzt habe ich einen Reiherschreck mit Bewegungsmelder der permanent am Wasser angeschlossen ist,einen für den Gfteich und einen für die Koi.Und die Dinger funktionieren SUPER musst nur jedes Jahr die Batterie wechseln.
MfG Koifan


----------



## papa-charly (12. Feb. 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe auch schon einiges probiert, auch das mit den Angelschnüren. Über diese bin ich sicherlich öfter gestolpert als der __ Reiher  .

Seit zwei Jahren habe ich den Reiherschreck mit Bewegungsmelder. Seitdem ist mir kein Fisch mehr abhanden gekommen. Das Ding macht nicht nur den Reiher nass, hin und wieder auch den Nachbarn, wenn der Wind günstig steht, hehe  .

Im großen und ganzen habe ich aber nur positive Erfahrung damit gemacht,

Gruß
papa-charly


----------



## Dodi (12. Feb. 2006)

@ An die, die den Reiherschreck mit Bewegungsmelder und Wasserstrahl haben:

Wir haben sogar in Hamburg __ Reiher!

Seid Ihr nicht selber schon mal naß geworden oder wie habt Ihr das Ding ausgerichtet?

Wir haben sowas auch schon mal in Erwägung gezogen - dann mal eine Springbrunnenpumpe angeschlossen und über einen Infrarot-Bewegungsmelder laufen lassen. Das gab jedoch jede Menge "Fehlalarm", selbst sich bewegende Halme und Vögel haben den Wasserstrahl ausgelöst!

@ all:
Ja, nun haben wir über dem Teich in etwa 3 m Höhe Angelschnüre mit einem Abstand von ca. 35 cm gespannt, da stört es kaum und man sieht auch fast nicht. Es hält die Reiher schon ab, doch wenn sie es wirklich wollen, dann - ich habe es mit eigenen Augen gesehen! - läßt sich so ein Tier mit seinem schmalen Körper förmlich durch die Schnüre fallen.   

Letztes Jahr sind wir von Reihern - Gott sei Dank! - wohl kaum "besucht" worden (man sieht es ja leider nicht immer).
Dieses Jahr wollen wir an den Schnüren einen Kontaktgeber anschließen, der dann im Haus Alarm gibt - dann sind wir zumindest informiert, wenn der Reiher versucht, durch die Angelschnüre hindurch zu __ fliegen.

Ach, ehe ich's vergesse: die __ Enten, die im Frühjahr Nistplätze suchen, sind auch nicht zu verachten! Habe gesehen, wie eine Ente einen ca. 20 cm __ Goldfisch verschlungen hat! Das Frühjahr ist _das_ Geschäft für die Zoohändler schlechthin, da viele Teiche und Tümpel leergeräumt werden!

@ Dieter:

Effektiv sind Deine Schnüre sicher, aber gefallen tut mir so etwas nicht besonders - da könnte man ja glatt Hopfen dran wachsen lassen...


----------



## Frank (12. Feb. 2006)

@ Dodi,

tse tse, wie komm ich eigentlich auf __ Wein, obwohl ich Hopfen meinte...


----------



## papa-charly (12. Feb. 2006)

@ Dodi

klar doch, habe ich schon so manche Wasserladung abbekommen. Meistens jedoch trifft es meine Frau. Das lockert ungemein die Stimmung  

Gruß
papa-charly


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2006)

@Dodi

uns hat der Reiherschreck auch ab und an kalt erwischt- im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 
Ich habe mir dann immer versucht zu merken: Erst Wasserhahn abdrehen, dann zum Filter bzw. Teich gehen. Naja, manchmal hab ich es auch vergessen.
Man kann an unserem die Empfindlichkeit (bei Wind löst er sonst dauernd aus) und die Fläche einstellen, die er "unter Beschuß" nehmen soll. 
Die Reichweite richtet sich nach dem Wasserdruck.


----------



## Dieter (12. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Frank,

die Bilder auf den Link von Andrea zeigen alte Bilder die gegen das Licht geschossen wurden um das Netz richtig zu zeigen, schau mal genau hin, ob du das am neuen Teich so auffällig siehst, es hängt sogar vor den Teich bis auf den Rasen runter:







viele Grüße

Dieter

PS:....warum sollte ich denn auf eine Meinung böse sein ?


----------



## Jens (13. Feb. 2006)

Hei Ihr Lieben

Ich bedanke mich für Eure anregungen. 

  Gruß Jens


----------



## Jens (13. Feb. 2006)

Hei







 dae ist mein Teich; sieht auf den Foto kleiner aus als er in Wierklichkeit
 ist.

 Teich in Frühling

 Gruß jens


----------

